# Another Neat Ornament



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I just saw this tutu this morning....I really like the way this goes together....it is just so cute to me....looks easy and fast.....but really nice...
I just wanted to share...
bopeep

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwvNU1pGd-Y[/ame]


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cute!!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that, those are really nice. Made bigger I think they would make lovely place mats or several could be joined together for a table runner.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like this and also saw the directions for the star. This one looks great and easy!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG. that is so cute. I could think of many ways to use this with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Cute!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Oh it is so cute, and looks pretty easy too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, it looks much easier than the star. I'm going to give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a similar one, but more sides.

http://www.vanessachristenson.com/2011/12/v-and-co-how-to-fabric-ornament.html


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

That one is really nice too! You know how some people collect things, well I seem to collect fabric . I have a ton of it down stairs. I wont have to go far to get started on this. Now...only if I could find my glue gun!
Thank you for posting this too 
Candy


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I hear you on the fabric collection.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my attempt at them today.

View attachment 21761


Front

View attachment 21762


back


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

That is so cute! Did it go together for you easily?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The sewing part was very easy. Getting the corners to lay right is the hardest part i think.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

flowergurl said:


> Here's my attempt at them today.
> 
> View attachment 21761
> 
> ...


That is so cute.....I still haven't made one.....I have been trying to get my fabric and crafts organized eep:...and that is a hard job...:help:
Thanks for sharing yours...now maybe I get started.....
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

No problem, Bopeep. I'd love to see yours when you get it made.


----------

